
Oracle’s rising open source problem - turrini
http://blog.2ndquadrant.com/oracles-rising-open-source-problem/
======
jlgaddis
Flagging this blatant "blog spam" that basically just links to an article [0]
on TechRepublic.

[0]: [http://www.techrepublic.com/article/oracles-rising-open-
sour...](http://www.techrepublic.com/article/oracles-rising-open-source-
problem/)

------
dano
Microsoft porting MSSQL to Linux doensn't help Oracle much either.

------
zihotki
tl;dr - Oracle is loosing a part (a very few numbers given) of the market to
OSS'ed SQL and NoSQL databases

